# Rikon 70-100 lathe



## Smitty (Sep 15, 2017)

About ready to take the plunge on a new lathe, a Rikon 70-100. I want it mainly to turn small bowls, boxes, goblets. Opinions on this lathe would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 15, 2017)

I have not owned a Rikon 70-100, but my previous lathe (a Jet 1014) also had a 1/2HP motor, like the Rikon you're looking at does. I did use it to turn a few bowls but, honestly, it was severely underpowered and it was a hassle - and so easy to stop the piece from spinning if I didn't take the most shallow of cuts. The mini lathes with the 1/2HP motor are good for small turnings like pens, bottle openers or stoppers, tool handles, rolling pins, etc, but really aren't built to turn even small bowls. With the items you're looking to turn, if your budget allows, I would really consider something like the Rikon 70-220VSR or the Jet 1221VS. Both of those lathes offer 1HP and variable speed, as well as some other features you won't find on the 70-100 (including reverse, which can be helpful sometimes while sanding). Earlier this year I upgraded from my previous Jet 1014 to a Jet 1221VS and am very happy that I made that upgrade.

And, depending on the time frame in which you are looking to make your purchase, Rikon and Jet tools both go on sale for 10% to 15% off at various points of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have it. It's awesome! Rikons customer service is outstanding as well as the 5 year warranty. 
Ive only had one problem with the bearings and shaft, but it was a fairly easy fix and rikon sent the parts out within the week. 
Most likely my fault on the wear, but it has been nothing but great for me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2017)

My first lathe was one of these back when they were green. I turned mostly pens and stoppers on it, and it served me well. Bowls were a little more challenging due to the lack of mass, but I suspect that is true for most small lathes.

I broke the spindle lock on mine fairly quickly, but it was my fault. Otherwise, I never had any issues with it.

If you can afford the variable speed model, I would highly recommend it. Once you've had a VS lathe, you'll never want to go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh yeah.....the vs.....I tried a grizzly with the vs.....very nice....
But its real easy on the 70-100 to change up speed, but still...if I had known how sweet the vs was, I think I may have saved a lil more for it....


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 15, 2017)

I do not have one but have turned on the Rikons several times and did not have any problems.
If it is in your budget you may also look at the Nova Comet II, about $65 more on Amazon but 3/4HP and EVS. I bought a Comet for my daughter about four years ago and no problems but then again she only turns maybe 10 hours a month.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

So easy to use, my grandson even loves it....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 15, 2017)

I have to agree above...defiantly vs and a larger lathe/motor if you want to turn bowls. You will find that once you start turning and seeing what others turn you are going to want to do more. Patience can often score a good deal on Craig's list.


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 15, 2017)

I have that lathe. I am completely satisfied. I have turned bowls up to 11.99 inches with no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you for all the responses so far. I have tried VS lathes and they are nice; however, if the motor or electronics go bad, they are very expensive to replace. The belt changes on this particular 70-100 appear to be very easy, and I like the 6 speeds that is has, 430,810,1230, 1810, 2670 and 3900. 

I like that the Rikon has a 5.7 amp motor which should be adequate. I also like the 5 year warranty on the Rikon. 

I am currently turning on a old Shopsmith 10er with a speed changer that goes down to about 420 rpm that does a fine job, and I intend to continue to use it for bigger stuff. Actually, I may even convert it to a VS motor someday. One thing that I miss on the Shopsmith is the morse taper on the headstock. Also, the tool rest set-up and the tail stock are not as convienient to use as a regular lathe, like the Rikon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> defiantly.



Why so defiant Lou?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2017)

Get the Rikon 70-220 vs midi lathe, definitely worth the extra money. They go on sale all the time.
Mine is still in the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Why so defiant Lou?


I guess I must be in a bad mood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2017)

You just survived the ugliest Atlantic hurricane in recorded history, you can be defiant if you want!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 15, 2017)

If you can, go VS if possible. I know you sounded concerned about the electronics but I've owned 3 VS lathes and the thing is, most carry a five year warranty and you'll be upgrading before the warranty is up OR you'll have put very low hours on it. For resale when upgrading, the VS lathes command a much better price. Even with the VS, except for one issue I did have with a Delta 46-460 that they did take care of at no charge under warranty the only electrical issues I've had have been the on/off switch failing (I turn a crap ton so the switch gets flipped over 5,000 times a year)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> the switch gets flipped over 5,000 times a year



I think a more realistic time frame would be 5000 a month. ...and thats being generous...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Who you kiddin... Fast as he's turning pens, I'm pretty sure he's figured out how to mount and unmount stock in the lathe without shutting it down! 




We need a wood turning smilie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Who you kiddin... Fast as he's turning pens, I'm pretty sure he's figured out how to mount and unmount stock in the lathe without shutting it down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, when I'm scuffing the tubes prior to putting on the stamps, I don't shut it off, just catch them as they come off the cone and live center. I haven't tried that while turning them yet......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Actually, when I'm scuffing the tubes prior to putting on the stamps, I don't shut it off, just catch them as they come off the cone and live center. I haven't tried that while turning them yet......



Can't remember his name (Jones?) But he does lots of spindle work and always is loading blanks into a spinning lathe. Looks scary as can be.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Can't remember his name (Jones?) But he does lots of spindle work and always is loading blanks into a spinning lathe. Looks scary as can be.



Yeah, that can be rough, I did a bunch where I used blanks already round, those were Ok to load and unload while spinning but even then, if one gets loose you get a wakeup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks again for all your input. I decided to give more thought to which lathe I should get, so it may be a while. I'll let you all know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Thanks again for all your input. I decided to give more thought to which lathe I should get, so it may be a while. I'll let you all know.



Keep an eye out, I bought a Jet 1221VS and a bunch of tools for under 600 off of craigslist. and even if you buy it used, jet will warranty it usually going by the date of manufacture if you just tell them you can't find a receipt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 16, 2017)

Colin, I do check the adds daily. I hope to come across a great deal as do we all. I guess I just need to be patient. In the meantime, I'll enjoy my Shopsmith 10er that I am also considering equipping with a DC motor.


----------

